
Bada 2.0 (Mobile OS by Samsung) released - jsrn
http://developer.bada.com/events/bada2.0-Now-Live
======
barredo
Does anyone in HN develop Bada apps? How is it? Any tips or general advice?
How does it compare to developing for Android/iOS?

~~~
budu3
Sorry downvoted you by mistake. I also wonder which of their handsets run
Nada?

~~~
mhlakhani
The Wave I and Wave II are their most prominent offerings. They're pretty good
on the hardware front. Personally I'd buy them without a thought if they ran
Android.

------
maxent
the only reason this OS exists is so microsoft can drive samsung's search -
Bada Bing!

------
budu3
Does this mean that Samsumg is moving away from Android?

~~~
Garbage
No.

~~~
budu3
Can you elaborate?

